# Qld Christmas 2015 Case Swap TASTING



## madpierre06 (6/12/15)

1. Benken25 - grub ale
2. Fattox - Changed to Gose. Lagering fridge shit the bed
3. Liam_Snorkel - black brett saison *(give it a week or so to fully carb up)*
4. Earle - cascade amber ale - *ready to drink*
5.
6. Lukiferj - A Gose in the Northern Sky
7. luggy: hoppy saison, vic secret &amp; citra and dry hopped with Amarillo. *Bottled on 3/12/15, give it a few weeks*
8. kegs- galaxy/maris otter smash pale ale *(bottle conditioned) will be ready to drink*
9. Fitzlp: Bright Ale (Amarillo dry hopped) Bottled 07/11/2015. *Chill and drink*
10. antiphile - Extra Pale ESB (Labelled #10; Botlled 12 Oct 15; ABV 5.3% *OK to drink now)*
11. Angus - weisse guy eh!! tell you tonight if it is ready to drink
12.
13. Nick B - APAish thing. *Drink whenever.*
14.
15. Ciderman - Best Bitter 4.4% 29ibu. *Ready to drink.*
16. Parks - Belgian Pale Ale
17.
18. Dan Barrington - Black Cherry Saison *(bottled 05/12/16, best after 05/02/16*. Labelled with my first name and case swap number 18 )
19. antiphile - Jonah Lomu American style IPA (Labelled #19; *Bottled 6 Nov 15; ABV 7.4%-ish. OK to drink now*)
20. BPH87 - Hefeweizen - *Ready on the 16/12/2015*
21. Seehuusen - Pineapple Torpedo - Pale Ale w. Wood Roasted Pineapple in secondary. *Bottled 3/12/15, give it 3 weeks*.
22. Aydos - Galaxy Pale Ale
23. Ballantyne - something smoked
24. madpierre06 - Longus Dongus Gladfields Cream Ale - *Ready to drink*


----------



## benken25 (6/12/15)

madpierre06 said:


> 1. Benken25 - smoked pumpkin. Give it a week
> 2. Fattox - Changed to Gose. Lagering fridge shit the bed
> 3. Liam_Snorkel - black brett saison *(give it a week or so to fully carb up)*
> 4. Earle - cascade amber ale - *ready to drink*
> ...


----------



## madpierre06 (6/12/15)

1. Benken25 - grub ale - *Give it a week*
2. Fattox - Changed to Gose. Lagering fridge shit the bed
3. Liam_Snorkel - black brett saison *(give it a week or so to fully carb up)*
4. Earle - cascade amber ale - *ready to drink*
5.
6. Lukiferj - A Gose in the Northern Sky
7. luggy: hoppy saison, vic secret &amp; citra and dry hopped with Amarillo. *Bottled on 3/12/15, give it a few weeks*
8. kegs- galaxy/maris otter smash pale ale *(bottle conditioned) will be ready to drink*
9. Fitzlp: Bright Ale (Amarillo dry hopped) Bottled 07/11/2015. *Chill and drink*
10. antiphile - Extra Pale ESB (Labelled #10; Botlled 12 Oct 15; ABV 5.3% *OK to drink now)*
11. Angus - weisse guy eh!! tell you tonight if it is ready to drink
12.
13. Nick B - APAish thing. *Drink whenever.*
14.
15. Ciderman - Best Bitter 4.4% 29ibu. *Ready to drink.*
16. Parks - Belgian Pale Ale
17.
18. Dan Barrington - Black Cherry Saison *(bottled 05/12/16, best after 05/02/16*. Labelled with my first name and case swap number 18 )
19. antiphile - Jonah Lomu American style IPA (Labelled #19; *Bottled 6 Nov 15; ABV 7.4%-ish. OK to drink now*)
20. BPH87 - Hefeweizen - *Ready on the 16/12/2015*
21. Seehuusen - Pineapple Torpedo - Pale Ale w. Wood Roasted Pineapple in secondary. *Bottled 3/12/15, give it 3 weeks*.
22. Aydos - Galaxy Pale Ale - *Ready to drink now*
23. Ballantyne - something smoked
24. madpierre06 - Longus Dongus Gladfields Cream Ale - *Ready to drink*

Updated with Aydos' beer

First tastings for me might have to wait until tomorrow,eh.


----------



## angus_grant (6/12/15)

1. Benken25 - smoked pumpkin. Give it a week
2. Fattox - Changed to Gose. Lagering fridge shit the bed
3. Liam_Snorkel - black brett saison *(give it a week or so to fully carb up)*
4. Earle - cascade amber ale - *ready to drink*
5.
6. Lukiferj - A Gose in the Northern Sky
7. luggy: hoppy saison, vic secret &amp; citra and dry hopped with Amarillo. *Bottled on 3/12/15, give it a few weeks*
8. kegs- galaxy/maris otter smash pale ale *(bottle conditioned) will be ready to drink*
9. Fitzlp: Bright Ale (Amarillo dry hopped) Bottled 07/11/2015. *Chill and drink*
10. antiphile - Extra Pale ESB (Labelled #10; Botlled 12 Oct 15; ABV 5.3% *OK to drink now)*
11. Angus - weisse guy eh!! Drink now. 
12.
13. Nick B - APAish thing. *Drink whenever.*
14.
15. Ciderman - Best Bitter 4.4% 29ibu. *Ready to drink.*
16. Parks - Belgian Pale Ale
17.
18. Dan Barrington - Black Cherry Saison *(bottled 05/12/16, best after 05/02/16*. Labelled with my first name and case swap number 18 )
19. antiphile - Jonah Lomu American style IPA (Labelled #19; *Bottled 6 Nov 15; ABV 7.4%-ish. OK to drink now*)
20. BPH87 - Hefeweizen - *Ready on the 16/12/2015*
21. Seehuusen - Pineapple Torpedo - Pale Ale w. Wood Roasted Pineapple in secondary. *Bottled 3/12/15, give it 3 weeks*.
22. Aydos - Galaxy Pale Ale
23. Ballantyne - something smoked
24. madpierre06 - Longus Dongus Gladfields Cream Ale - *Ready to drink*[/quote][/quote]


----------



## lukiferj (6/12/15)

1. Benken25 - smoked pumpkin. Give it a week
2. Fattox - Changed to Gose. Lagering fridge shit the bed
3. Liam_Snorkel - black brett saison *(give it a week or so to fully carb up)*
4. Earle - cascade amber ale - *ready to drink*
5.
6. Lukiferj - A Gose in the Northern Sky - *bottled 28 Nov. Should be ready around 18/12/15* 
7. luggy: hoppy saison, vic secret &amp; citra and dry hopped with Amarillo. *Bottled on 3/12/15, give it a few weeks*
8. kegs- galaxy/maris otter smash pale ale *(bottle conditioned) will be ready to drink*
9. Fitzlp: Bright Ale (Amarillo dry hopped) Bottled 07/11/2015. *Chill and drink*
10. antiphile - Extra Pale ESB (Labelled #10; Botlled 12 Oct 15; ABV 5.3% *OK to drink now)*
11. Angus - weisse guy eh!! Drink now.
12.
13. Nick B - APAish thing. *Drink whenever.*
14.
15. Ciderman - Best Bitter 4.4% 29ibu. *Ready to drink.*
16. Parks - Belgian Pale Ale
17.
18. Dan Barrington - Black Cherry Saison *(bottled 05/12/16, best after 05/02/16*. Labelled with my first name and case swap number 18 )
19. antiphile - Jonah Lomu American style IPA (Labelled #19; *Bottled 6 Nov 15; ABV 7.4%-ish. OK to drink now*)
20. BPH87 - Hefeweizen - *Ready on the 16/12/2015*
21. Seehuusen - Pineapple Torpedo - Pale Ale w. Wood Roasted Pineapple in secondary. *Bottled 3/12/15, give it 3 weeks*.
22. Aydos - Galaxy Pale Ale
23. Ballantyne - something smoked
24. madpierre06 - Longus Dongus Gladfields Cream Ale - *Ready to drink*[/quote][/quote]​


----------



## Aydos (6/12/15)

1. Benken25 - smoked pumpkin. Give it a week
2. Fattox - Changed to Gose. Lagering fridge shit the bed
3. Liam_Snorkel - black brett saison *(give it a week or so to fully carb up)*
4. Earle - cascade amber ale - *ready to drink*
5.
6. Lukiferj - A Gose in the Northern Sky - *bottled 28 Nov. Should be ready around 18/12/15* 
7. luggy: hoppy saison, vic secret &amp; citra and dry hopped with Amarillo. *Bottled on 3/12/15, give it a few weeks*
8. kegs- galaxy/maris otter smash pale ale *(bottle conditioned) will be ready to drink*
9. Fitzlp: Bright Ale (Amarillo dry hopped) Bottled 07/11/2015. *Chill and drink*
10. antiphile - Extra Pale ESB (Labelled #10; Botlled 12 Oct 15; ABV 5.3% *OK to drink now)*
11. Angus - weisse guy eh!! Drink now.
12.
13. Nick B - APAish thing. *Drink whenever.*
14.
15. Ciderman - Best Bitter 4.4% 29ibu. *Ready to drink.*
16. Parks - Belgian Pale Ale
17.
18. Dan Barrington - Black Cherry Saison *(bottled 05/12/16, best after 05/02/16*. Labelled with my first name and case swap number 18 )
19. antiphile - Jonah Lomu American style IPA (Labelled #19; *Bottled 6 Nov 15; ABV 7.4%-ish. OK to drink now*)
20. BPH87 - Hefeweizen - *Ready on the 16/12/2015*
21. Seehuusen - Pineapple Torpedo - Pale Ale w. Wood Roasted Pineapple in secondary. *Bottled 3/12/15, give it 3 weeks*.
22. Aydos - Galaxy Pale Ale READY TO DRINK NOW 
23. Ballantyne - something smoked
24. madpierre06 - Longus Dongus Gladfields Cream Ale - *Ready to drink*


----------



## fattox (6/12/15)

aydos said:


> 1. Benken25 - smoked pumpkin. Give it a week
> 2. Fattox - Dickbutt Gose. Give it a week or two to carb up fully, was bottled Friday
> 3. Liam_Snorkel - black brett saison *(give it a week or so to fully carb up)*
> 4. Earle - cascade amber ale - *ready to drink*
> ...


----------



## antiphile (6/12/15)

1. Benken25 - smoked pumpkin. Give it a week
2. Fattox - Dickbutt Gose. Give it a week or two to carb up fully, was bottled Friday
3. Liam_Snorkel - black brett saison *(give it a week or so to fully carb up)*
4. Earle - cascade amber ale - *ready to drink*
5.
6. Lukiferj - A Gose in the Northern Sky - *bottled 28 Nov. Should be ready around 18/12/15*
7. luggy: hoppy saison, vic secret &amp; citra and dry hopped with Amarillo. *Bottled on 3/12/15, give it a few weeks*
8. kegs- galaxy/maris otter smash pale ale *(bottle conditioned) will be ready to drink*
9. Fitzlp: Bright Ale (Amarillo dry hopped) Bottled 07/11/2015. *Chill and drink*
10. antiphile - Extra Pale ESB (Labelled #10; Botlled 12 Oct 15; ABV 5.3% *OK to drink now)*
11. Angus - weisse guy eh!! Drink now.
12.
13. Nick B - APAish thing. *Drink whenever.*
14.
15. Ciderman - Best Bitter 4.4% 29ibu. *Ready to drink.*
16. Parks - Belgian Pale Ale
17. Unlabelled PET-bottled (with Black Caps) - APA Ella-hopped (*Bottled 30 Oct 15; ABV 6.3%; OK to drink now*)
18. Dan Barrington - Black Cherry Saison *(bottled 05/12/16, best after 05/02/16*. Labelled with my first name and case swap number 18 )
19. antiphile - Jonah Lomu American style IPA (Labelled #19; *Bottled 6 Nov 15; ABV 7.4%-ish. OK to drink now*)
20. BPH87 - Hefeweizen - *Ready on the 16/12/2015*
21. Seehuusen - Pineapple Torpedo - Pale Ale w. Wood Roasted Pineapple in secondary. *Bottled 3/12/15, give it 3 weeks*.
22. Aydos - Galaxy Pale Ale READY TO DRINK NOW
23. Ballantyne - something smoked
24. madpierre06 - Longus Dongus Gladfields Cream Ale - *Ready to drink*


----------



## lukiferj (6/12/15)

Time to get this party started again I guess. Number 4. Earle's cascade amber ale. Beautiful colour, classic cascade aromas and taste. Reminds me very much of Sierra Nevada pale ale. Head that lasted all the way down the glass. Cracker of a beer to start the swap! Cheers mate!


----------



## Parks (6/12/15)

1. Benken25 - smoked pumpkin. *(13 December)*
2. Fattox - Dickbutt Gose.* (20 December)* - Give it a week or two to carb up fully, was bottled Friday
3. Liam_Snorkel - black brett saison *(13 December)* - give it a week or so to fully carb up)
4. Earle - cascade amber ale - *(READY)*
5.
6. Lukiferj - A Gose in the Northern Sky - *(18 December)* - bottled 28 Nov
7. luggy: hoppy saison, vic secret &amp; citra and dry hopped with Amarillo. *(20 December)* - Bottled on 3/12/15, give it a few weeks
8. kegs- galaxy/maris otter smash pale ale *(READY)* - bottle conditioned
9. Fitzlp: Bright Ale (Amarillo dry hopped) *(READY)* - Bottled 07/11/2015
10. antiphile - Extra Pale ESB *(READY)* - Labelled #10; Botlled 12 Oct 15; ABV 5.3%
11. Angus - weisse guy eh!! *(READY)*
12.
13. Nick B - APAish thing. *(READY)*
14.
15. Ciderman - Best Bitter 4.4% 29ibu. *(READY)*
16. Parks - Belgian Pale Ale *(READY)*
17. Unlabelled PET-bottled (with Black Caps) - APA Ella-hopped *(READY)* Bottled 30 Oct 15; ABV 6.3%;
18. Dan Barrington - Black Cherry Saison *(5 February)* - bottled 05/12/16. Labelled with my first name and case swap number 18 
19. antiphile - Jonah Lomu American style IPA *(READY)* - Labelled #19; Bottled 6 Nov 15; ABV 7.4%-ish
20. BPH87 - Hefeweizen - *(16 December)*
21. Seehuusen - Pineapple Torpedo - Pale Ale w. Wood Roasted Pineapple in secondary. *(24 December)* - Bottled 3/12/15
22. Aydos - Galaxy Pale Ale *(READY)*
23. Ballantyne - something smoked *(27 December)* - give it 3-4 weeks to carb
24. madpierre06 - Longus Dongus Gladfields Cream Ale *(READY)*


----------



## lukiferj (6/12/15)

Number 8 - Kegs galaxy MO Smash. Nice colour, great lacing. Unfortunately mine is pretty badly oxidised so not getting any hop flavour or aroma. Sorry mate.


----------



## NickB (7/12/15)

Ok, so due to unforeseen circumstances, I will be unable to taste and review the following beers....

1. Benken25 - grub ale
3. Liam_Snorkel - black brett saison (give it a week or so to fully carb up)
6. Lukiferj - A Gose in the Northern Sky
7. luggy: hoppy saison, vic secret &amp;amp; citra and dry hopped with Amarillo. Bottled on 3/12/15, give it a few weeks
8. kegs- galaxy/maris otter smash pale ale (bottle conditioned) will be ready to drink
9. Fitzlp: Bright Ale (Amarillo dry hopped) Bottled 07/11/2015. Chill and drink
19. antiphile - Jonah Lomu American style IPA (Labelled #19; Bottled 6 Nov 15; ABV 7.4%-ish. OK to drink now)
24. madpierre06 - Longus Dongus Gladfields Cream Ale



I have 4 VERY hungover Chocolate Labs who did mention they were awesome though. 

Mental note: put crate of beers above floor level....


----------



## antiphile (7/12/15)

Damn. That means you've got 2 problems! I can help you with one since Dr Parks kindly (or stupidly)  gave me duplicates of them. So if you're anywhere near Chapel Hill/Indooroopilly in the next 4 or 6 weeks, let me know.

The other problem, of course, is choc labs are lovely dogs and it's going to very sad that you have to now have them put down.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (7/12/15)

Kill the dogs


----------



## NickB (7/12/15)

Watching them suffer through an epic hangover will be punishment enough.... Thanks for the offer too, Antiphile. Not sure I'll be out that way anytime soon but I'll keep it in mind!


----------



## Coodgee (7/12/15)

NickB said:


> Ok, so due to unforeseen circumstances, I will be unable to taste and review the following beers....
> 
> 1. Benken25 - grub ale
> 3. Liam_Snorkel - black brett saison (give it a week or so to fully carb up)
> ...


Haha i have a lab i can just imagine it. Always hungry.


----------



## Parks (7/12/15)

I hope you left some BJCP scoresheets laying around for them to fill out too


----------



## benken25 (7/12/15)

Enjoying 24 madpierre06 cream ale. Not a style i am familiar with but its going down too easy. Very smooth and balance well i think. Good beer


----------



## Parks (7/12/15)

I found a photo of one of the pups filling out the scoresheets...


----------



## Parks (8/12/15)

lukiferj said:


> Number 8 - Kegs galaxy MO Smash. Nice colour, great lacing. Unfortunately mine is pretty badly oxidised so not getting any hop flavour or aroma. Sorry mate.
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1449395305.985334.jpg



I thought I would start with this one just incase and while I am not particularly sensitive to oxidation I didn't pick any up.

In fact, this beer is ******* sensational Kegs. I would say it's easily your best - such a great fresh malt and hop character. Would SMASH again.


----------



## madpierre06 (8/12/15)

Jinx!!! JUst finished this myself, really enjoyed it. For mine, nice and hoppy, lovely fruity aroma. Good drop for a pretty hot arvo.


----------



## Parks (9/12/15)

13. Nick B - APAish thing. *(READY)*

Not sure what to make of this one. It's a bit astringent with a real white grape / grape-seed like character which reminds me of Nelson Sauvin. I also got some liquorice notes to begin with.

What hops are in it?


----------



## Coodgee (9/12/15)

Parks said:


> 13. Nick B - APAish thing. *(READY)*
> 
> Not sure what to make of this one. It's a bit astringent with a real white grape / grape-seed like character which reminds me of Nelson Sauvin. I also got some liquorice notes to begin with.
> 
> What hops are in it?


getting into it nice and early Parks? Nothing like a 7:30 eye opener on a wednesday morning


----------



## Parks (9/12/15)

Nah, had it last night


----------



## antiphile (9/12/15)

Of course, Coodgee, whether we can consider Dr Parks most recent post credible or not, you certainly can't blame someone who has poured a bowl of cornflakes and then discovers there's no milk.


----------



## bradsbrew (9/12/15)

Parks said:


> I found a photo of one of the pups filling out the scoresheets...


He said it was a bit ruff!



Sorry its all I got.............................I'll get me coat!


----------



## madpierre06 (9/12/15)

Paws before typing?


----------



## seehuusen (9/12/15)

#15 - Ciderman's Best bitter, cracker of a beer, great malt back bone, supporting biscuit, almost toffee flavour.

#22 - Aydos' Galaxy Pale Ale, mate, your ales just keep getting better and better. I really enjoyed this one. Great colour and aroma on the nose, balanced quite nicely on the palate. Only minor thought was that I'd personally have liked a bit more aroma come through in the flavour.

Cheers
Martin


----------



## Liam_snorkel (9/12/15)

Just thought I'd add - my bottle (#3) is probably good to go now. The spares I have at home are hard as fck (& so am I).


----------



## antiphile (9/12/15)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Just thought I'd add - my bottle (#3) is probably good to go now. The spares I have at home are hard as fck (& so am I).


Message received, lover. On my way.


----------



## Coodgee (9/12/15)

antiphile said:


> Message received, lover. On my way.


good god man!


----------



## antiphile (9/12/15)

Sorry Coodgee. I meant that to be a PM. Sometimes my genitals overrule my brain. My apologies.


----------



## madpierre06 (9/12/15)

Just sayin'....going to a bbq tonight....my balls are cookin' now, and I WON'T forget THESE!!! B) Wash down with a couple SN's.

Had *15. Ciderman Best Bitter* while seasoning and rolling my balls, a nice drop mate.

And just noticed Liam is one post shy of 5K. Top effort that. :beerbang:


----------



## seehuusen (9/12/15)

Having Angus' berliner weisse now, after mowing the lawn on a hot 30+ degree day. I havent had many of these before, but i really enjoy it. The wheat comes through nicely, and is balanced perfectly by the sourness. Im very happy with that level of sour for a refreshing treat, well done!

Cheers,
Martin


----------



## luggy (9/12/15)

Just had fitzlp's bright ale. 
Sorry mate it was infected with something, I couldn't drink it. Has a weird sour funk to it but not in a good way


----------



## benken25 (9/12/15)

10.antiphile esb. Nice beer slightly spicy hop wise good malt/ toasty character. Keeps the head well


----------



## luggy (9/12/15)

Having nickB's apa now, not bad but its a bit undercarbed and poured with little head. Would like to try it again with proper carbonation it would make it shine.


----------



## NickB (9/12/15)

From memory mine had Columbus, Centennial, and Wai-iti in it - mostly as a hop stand at 70C in the kettle for an hour.

Not sure what happened with clarity either - didn't filter but its hazy as. Has an interesting twang to it imho, not sure what it is.

It was pegged the day before the swap, so I can definitely see it could be under.


----------



## seehuusen (9/12/15)

X2 unfortunately mate, it was murky as and had a sour twang to it...



luggy said:


> Just had fitzlp's bright ale.
> Sorry mate it was infected with something, I couldn't drink it. Has a weird sour funk to it but not in a good way


----------



## antiphile (9/12/15)

I had to put the swap beers aside for a few days because my driving style means everything gets shaken up a bit. Or a lot. OK, like a mikshake. But I have to say all of the beers on tap over the weekend were just bloody sensational. There's 2 I have to highlight that I just really loved.

One being the farm dam sediment (I think it was called heady topper) that was just sensationally hoppy and very moreish. The other (which surprised me 'cos I couldn't believe someone would be so stupid to do such a moronic thing) was the coffee pilsner. Amazingly good and certainly not a combination I would have ever thought would be drinkable. But it just worked and was truly beautiful.

Well done everyone.


----------



## angus_grant (9/12/15)

Earles cascade amber ale 
Let's get this party started. 
Bags of cascade in aroma, taste, and belch. I love cascade. 
Doesn't have that cloying sweet taste that I've got from a few commercial amber's. 

Great beer to kick off the tasting!

Carb level was pretty high but calmed down after a bit.


----------



## Parks (9/12/15)

Earles amber as per Angus' notes but also a delicious bready malt character - yummm!


----------



## Parks (10/12/15)

seehuusen said:


> X2 unfortunately mate, it was murky as and had a sour twang to it...


x3 - Polyphenolic - burnt rubber. 

Looks like it's likely the whole batch unfortunately.


----------



## Fitzlp (10/12/15)

Guys, apologies for the sour funky dark pond water. Had my first taste last night and was not impressed. Today the next sample the same. Again sorry for the garden fertiliser.


----------



## antiphile (10/12/15)

Gotta admit, Fitzip, I haven't got to any of the swaps yet, but magic happens! 

If we could all predict these things, there wouldn't be any use dreaming about the next huge lotto win.

Edited to make sense 'cos the person in charge of the typing digits is inebriated.


----------



## luggy (10/12/15)

#15 cidermans best bitter
Nice beer mate, good head retention and nice colour and clarity. Really nice malt profile, if I had one criticism it would be that its under bittered a touch, thats just me nitpicking though. Good job mate


----------



## Parks (10/12/15)

luggy said:


> #15 cidermans best bitter
> Nice beer mate, good head retention and nice colour and clarity. Really nice malt profile, if I had one criticism it would be that its under bittered a touch, thats just me nitpicking though. Good job mate



Agreed Luggy - the balance was probably a touch sweet for _my personal preference_ but it was a very good beer.


----------



## Parks (10/12/15)

Fitzlp said:


> Guys, apologies for the sour funky dark pond water. Had my first taste last night and was not impressed. Today the next sample the same. Again sorry for the garden fertiliser.


It happens to the best of us. What it means is you are committed to the next swap with something to make up for it :chug:


----------



## Ciderman (10/12/15)

luggy said:


> #15 cidermans best bitter
> Nice beer mate, good head retention and nice colour and clarity. Really nice malt profile, if I had one criticism it would be that its under bittered a touch, thats just me nitpicking though. Good job mate


Thanks for the positive feedback. I'm still yet to catch up with the Frenchman and collect my beers so I'll start reviewing next week.


----------



## angus_grant (10/12/15)

9. Fitzlp: Bright Ale (Amarillo dry hopped) 
Yet another unfortunate me too.. :-(
Still drank it. 

Tastes like one I made at some point. Like parks said, happens to all of us.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (10/12/15)

16. Parks - Belgian Pale Ale (READY)

Clear red-amber. Light estery raisin sweet malt aroma. Plenty of malt but not chewy, bit of balanced sweetness at the end. Nice. Did you use gladfields shepherds delight in this?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (10/12/15)

Getting slight bitter roastiness as it warms up. Yum


----------



## angus_grant (10/12/15)

8. kegs- galaxy/maris otter smash pale ale

Great beer. Nothing getting in the road of the galaxy flavours. 

Great work on the head and foam retention. I'll put up a photo of the lacing when I am done.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (10/12/15)

4. Earle - cascade amber ale - (READY)

Imagine is SNPA was an amber ale and you had a super fresh bottle. That's what this is. You're a great brewer Earle. Citrusy/pine (unmistakable cascade) aroma, follows through with slight malt chew and a balanced hoppy burp finish.


----------



## angus_grant (10/12/15)

Stupid kids getting in the road of my beer nerdery. 

Lacing has pretty much collapsed now. But it was pretty fricking good. Remnants left.


----------



## Parks (11/12/15)

Liam_snorkel said:


> 16. Parks - Belgian Pale Ale (READY)
> 
> Clear red-amber. Light estery raisin sweet malt aroma. Plenty of malt but not chewy, bit of balanced sweetness at the end. Nice. Did you use gladfields shepherds delight in this?
> 
> ...


Special B is the main man in this beer.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (11/12/15)

good to know, cheers. very similar chew/sweetness


----------



## Ciderman (11/12/15)

Parks said:


> Agreed Luggy - the balance was probably a touch sweet for _my personal preference_ but it was a very good beer.


For some bizarre and unknown reason I got crazy good efficiency on this beer (by my standards) as it was destined to be an ordinary bitter. Had I upped the IBU to 35 or so would the balance have been better?


----------



## Parks (11/12/15)

Probably, but I wouldn't be worried about it :chug:


----------



## earle (11/12/15)

Liam_snorkel said:


> 4. Earle - cascade amber ale - (READY)
> 
> Imagine is SNPA was an amber ale and you had a super fresh bottle. That's what this is. You're a great brewer Earle. Citrusy/pine (unmistakable cascade) aroma, follows through with slight malt chew and a balanced hoppy burp finish. ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1449745868.982201.jpg


Thanks for the positive feedback guys. Glad you're enjoying it.


----------



## madpierre06 (11/12/15)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Just thought I'd add - my bottle (#3) is probably good to go now. The spares I have at home are hard as fck (& so am I).


*3. Liam - Black Brett Saison *

Ya talked me into it mate. I'll let one of the qulaified boys give an official rundown on this beer, but for me..... :beerbang: :kooi: :super:

Words fail me. I was a little unsure given I have found that Brett's and I don't mix well. But this thing does it for me in every way. Layers through the aroma that I have been unable to put names to, but a couple are slightly familiar. Same with the beautiful deep black gold liquid. Initial lovely creamy black head which settles to a 5ml head that stays. Very (read, too easy) easy to drink, I love the way for me the saison coming through offsets any nasty Bretts that might be there...although I was told at the swap that there are Bretts which actually taste like something other than my old girlfriend's swamp running joggers. 

I'd happily pay good shekels for a carton of this mate, f***en top drop. Failing that....I wouldn't return to sender any copies of the recipe that landed in my spam box B)


----------



## luggy (11/12/15)

#10 antiphiles esb
Really nice mate, hitting the spot after a hot one, cheers


----------



## lukiferj (11/12/15)

Heads up. Mine is ready to drink now. No 6.


----------



## bulkalebrews (11/12/15)

#22 Aydan Galaxy PA. Mate, great beer. Super clean and easy drinking. Heaps of hops and enough maltiness to carry through making it nourish and delicious.


----------



## bulkalebrews (11/12/15)

#22 Aydan Galaxy PA. Mate, great beer. Super clean and easy drinking. Heaps of hops and enough maltiness to carry through making it very nourish


----------



## Liam_snorkel (11/12/15)

Cheers mad Frenchie, I'm really happy with it too


----------



## angus_grant (11/12/15)

16. Parks - Belgian Pale Ale

Really lovely aroma. The sweetness of the special b and yeast plays really well together. 

Creamy carbonation improves the malt sweetness and again special b plays its part. 

Not sure that my photo does it justice but quite a nice ruby colour to it. 

A delightful way to start the weekend off.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (11/12/15)

6. Lukiferj - A Gose in the Northern Sky

Spritzy salty coriander powerade beer, **** yeh.


----------



## angus_grant (11/12/15)

Looking forward to the gose. I've not had that style of beer before.


----------



## seehuusen (12/12/15)

angus_grant said:


> Looking forward to the gose. I've not had that style of beer before.


X2, had to read up about it, sounds like a delicious style


----------



## angus_grant (12/12/15)

It's the next big thing I reckon.


----------



## NickB (12/12/15)

So, anyone know what this beer is?


----------



## lukiferj (12/12/15)

NickB said:


> So, anyone know what this beer is?


 Gonna give us any other clues or just start guessing? APA?


----------



## NickB (12/12/15)

Upload keeps failing. ******* AHB. Bloody Murica. It looks like a 02 - but there is already a #2


----------



## Aydos (12/12/15)

6 - Lukifer Gose. Very nice drop mate the coriander and salt really shine through. Very refreshing for a summer day. I need to make one of these now.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (12/12/15)

WTF are you on about Nick?


----------



## luggy (12/12/15)

#6 Lukifer's gose
Poured with a nice head thats sticking around as I drink it. Really nice balance of tartness with the salt and coriander, could mow through a few of these on a hot day, good job mate

Im picking up a hint of lime too is there any in there or am I imagining things?


----------



## benken25 (12/12/15)

Nick b apa. Was alright if your into that sort of thing i guess...... nah mate just joking very nice maybe lacking in aroma a little enjoyed it a lot


----------



## lukiferj (12/12/15)

luggy said:


> #6 Lukifer's gose
> Poured with a nice head thats sticking around as I drink it. Really nice balance of tartness with the salt and coriander, could mow through a few of these on a hot day, good job mate
> 
> Im picking up a hint of lime too is there any in there or am I imagining things?


 No lime or lemon but I kind of get a bit of both at times. Just the acidulated malt playing nicely I reckon.


----------



## angus_grant (12/12/15)

NickB's apaish thing. 

Volcanic carbonation when opening the bottle and first pour. 

It may have scrubbed off some aroma cause I'm not getting much. 

Taste is bang on though. Good malt flavours and enough hops to make me want to drink a big **** off dirty iipa. 

Nice one nick.


----------



## angus_grant (12/12/15)

10. antiphile - Extra Pale ESB

Reckon my sinuses are blown so no aroma for me. 

Nice malts and some crystal/caramel hanging around in after taste. Bitterness is a good level but I can't recognise the hop flavour. 

What carb levels are reasonable for an esb? It's not a commercial sure I've had and not brewed either. It might be a bit high on carb levels cause I bothered to BJCP it. Certainly not over the top and I was just reading BJCP to familiarise myself with the style. 

I reckon let this one warm up before you start drinking it. 

Solid beer. Enjoyed it. I had sometimes English pale ale last swap and really enjoyed it. Reinforces my decision (albeit 6 months on) I should brew some English style beers.


----------



## angus_grant (13/12/15)

6. Lukiferj - A Goose in the Northern Sky

Seems to be the gose-to beer for today. 

Seriously intrigued!

Coriander in the aroma leads me in the wit direction. 

But then the taste leads me vaguely in the direction of gentle sours. Reminds me somewhat of my Berliner weisse. 

But I am led further left-field with strange salty after-tastes. 

Gets more salty as it warms up. Wish I had some hot chips. 

I reckon Liam nailed it with lemon lime gatorade.


----------



## Parks (13/12/15)

19. antiphile - Jonah Lomu American style IPA *(READY)* - Labelled #19; Bottled 6 Nov 15; ABV 7.4%-ish

At the conclusion of drinking this beer and with no authority to do so I hereby grant you honorary Queenslander privileges to swaps from this day forth.

Dank, pine, resin with a big malt backbone that doesn't finish too sweet and hides the pretty decent alcohol percentage fairly well until you realise you're drunk before you finish the sentence you're writing.

It's a solid A- (gotta keep you level headed and with incentive to return  )


----------



## antiphile (13/12/15)

(/me is looking down at his toe aimlessly drawing lines in the dirt) Aww shucks.


----------



## lukiferj (13/12/15)

Who are you calling a fucken goose Angus?


----------



## angus_grant (13/12/15)

It was a typo, honest guvnor


----------



## lukiferj (13/12/15)

angus_grant said:


> It was a typo, honest guvnor


 You're a goose!


----------



## Parks (13/12/15)

*your h34r: an h34r: geese h34r:


----------



## antiphile (13/12/15)

Whilst I detest that man from Brisbane's south west (at Chapel Hill we them "westies" :blink: ), I have to defend that nasty Parks just this once. There will be wonderful things to see in the northern sky in a few days time, and if your imagination extends that far you may well see a goose.

(I hope you got away with it this once, mate, but after that you're on your own!)


----------



## Liam_snorkel (13/12/15)

8. Kegs - galaxy/maris otter smash pale ale (READY) - bottle conditioned

Plenty of carbonation, I accidentally got some yeast in the pour so that might have muddied the flavours a little bit but I'm not getting heaps of galaxy. Either way its a totally smashable lawnmower beer. Which is handy because I just finished whipper snippering, having a beer before I start mowing


----------



## Parks (13/12/15)

You're a skipper


----------



## lukiferj (13/12/15)

Echoing Parks' comments on number 19. Antiphile, for an old bastard you know your way around a hop or two  
The colour is glorious and after half a beer, had me contemplating whether I needed another one. Second half convinced me that I need plenty more beers. It's a creeper with that hidden alc. Well done mate!


----------



## Liam_snorkel (13/12/15)

22. Aydos - Galaxy Pale Ale

Post-mowing beverage and it's going down very well. Expecting a hit of passionfruit or guava instead I'm getting some kind of juicy sweet apricot/marmalade hop oil dankness with a touch of cut grass at the top (might not be the beer). Very flavoursome, malt is there, bitterness is balanced. Getting some spiciness towards the end of the bottle. I could neck a few of these in a row. Reminds me of the time we crossed swords


----------



## benken25 (13/12/15)

16. Parks belgian pale. Basically everything everyone has said seems to be spot on. Very good would be happy to have this on tap at home anyday


----------



## madpierre06 (13/12/15)

Liam_snorkel said:


> 22. Aydos - Galaxy Pale Ale
> 
> Post-mowing beverage and it's going down very well. Expecting a hit of passionfruit or guava instead I'm getting some kind of juicy sweet apricot/marmalade hop oil dankness with a touch of cut grass at the top (might not be the beer). Very flavoursome, malt is there, bitterness is balanced. Getting some spiciness towards the end of the bottle. I could neck a few of these in a row. Reminds me of the time we crossed swords
> 
> ...


Iron sharpens iron, eh.


----------



## Parks (13/12/15)

PSA: My "Belgian Pale Ale" is actually a Fat Tire clone which is (what I know realise...) a Belgian Amber Ale so...

Whatever cants.


----------



## benken25 (13/12/15)

Shits all over a fat tire cunce


----------



## Liam_snorkel (13/12/15)

20. BPH87 - Hefeweizen - (16 December)
Oops sorry Ben, accidentally cracked this early, it's carbonated but not quite up to hefe level so I threw it on the carb cap and gave it a bit more fizz. 
Pretty much classic hefe with a slightly sweeter maltiness & a bit of bubblegum on top. Yumbos.


----------



## luggy (13/12/15)

#1 benken's smoked pumpkin beer
Poured with a very generous head that stuck around till I finished it and laced the glass nicely. Aroma of smoky goodness, flavour wise its smoke dominant but underneath you get the pumpkin and a bit of malt sweetness coming through. Only criticism would be that it's a little bit over carbed, but other than that it's a great beer, great job mate. Would love some of this to have on a cold winter night with some ribs, cheers mate


----------



## Liam_snorkel (13/12/15)

11. Angus - weisse guy eh!! (READY
Very refreshing I'm getting some light lemon zestiness wheat is there and a good amount of acidity without being sour. Very refreshing beer I could sink a lot of these in a row


----------



## bulkalebrews (14/12/15)

Earle's cascade Amber #4 is bang on for American style. Very delicious.


----------



## bulkalebrews (14/12/15)

Earle's cascade Amber #4 is bang on for American style. Very delicious.


----------



## benken25 (14/12/15)

19. Antiphile ipa. Didn't get much of a hiss when i opened the bottle. Subtle hop aroma perfect balance between malt and bitterness just how i like my ipa's if it was carbed properly it would be sensational


----------



## seehuusen (14/12/15)

Just cracked my swap beer, the bottle was hard and well carbed. Chill and drink when you're ready  apple wood smoke and pineapples are the main players imo


----------



## benken25 (14/12/15)

seehuusen said:


> Just cracked my swap beer, the bottle was hard and well carbed. Chill and drink when you're ready  apple wood smoke and pineapples are the main players imo


Did you say smoke? I am a little wet and excited


----------



## BPH87 (14/12/15)

Liam_snorkel said:


> 20. BPH87 - Hefeweizen - (16 December)
> Oops sorry Ben, accidentally cracked this early, it's carbonated but not quite up to hefe level so I threw it on the carb cap and gave it a bit more fizz.
> Pretty much classic hefe with a slightly sweeter maltiness & a bit of bubblegum on top. Yumbos.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate - I hate ******* Hefeweizen's, but I can assure you that my girlfriend will be super dirty that I fermented that out for the swap.


----------



## seehuusen (14/12/15)

BenKen25 said:


> Did you say smoke? I am a little wet and excited


Haha, yeh, apple wood was used to roast the pineapples added in secondary


----------



## Parks (15/12/15)

Grave of the fallen soldiers.


----------



## madpierre06 (15/12/15)

I hope you took detailed notes.


----------



## benken25 (15/12/15)

15. Ciderman esb. Smashed this one quickly. Fairly malty and low carbonation. Really enjoyed it.


----------



## luggy (15/12/15)

Had a sample of mine tonight should be ready when you are, be interested to know what peopke think. 
Cheers


----------



## Ciderman (15/12/15)

6. Lukiferj - A Gose in the Northern Sky

I decided to drink this one first because the cap looked like it was going to blaze off like a church burning in Norway. Carbonation was high on Cold War and the yeast profile had some sort of influence from Euronymous. A great shredding mouthfeel and good sweeping note of citrus and salt. 

Good job. I'll probably make one of these.


----------



## lukiferj (15/12/15)

Ciderman said:


> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1450171548.234329.jpg
> 
> 6. Lukiferj - A Gose in the Northern Sky
> 
> ...


 Ha ha. I'm stealing this review by the way. Cheers man!


----------



## Parks (16/12/15)

madpierre06 said:


> I hope you took detailed notes.


Detailed, sure ... h34r:


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (16/12/15)

As a real Qlder returned from exile and a holder of #24 Madpierre06's cream Ale (top bloke and brewer), I reckon I'm an honorary temporary swap member. 

Never had a cream Ale before. 

Highly attenuated, highly carbonated, very mild fruit esters with balancing bitterness but no hop character of note (though my nose is trying to tell me of a faint whiff of Cascade but the notion disappears before I can convince myself it's there).

Really nice, easy drinking beer. Bitterness is spot on. Feels like it'll finish sweet and fuller in the mouth with a vague fruitiness but doesn't due to balanced bitterness and prickly carbonation , making it really sessionable. 

Top work Madpierre06, I could spend an afternoon on these.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (16/12/15)

Glad you're back LRG. I haven't had that yet but (I think) he contributed a cream ale in the last swap and it was great drinking. 


10. antiphile - Extra Pale ESB 

Lively pour, fluffy head, slightly hazy* pale amber colour (*probs my bottle handling). Estery & slightly fruity aroma. Some sweet malt, slight caramel & balanced once I let the carbonation settle down. Nice beer, your IPA is up next!


----------



## Liam_snorkel (16/12/15)

19. antiphile - Jonah Lomu American Style IPA ABV 7.4%-ish

yeah this is pretty juicy. Attractive clear golden-amber colour with a pinch of hop haze, oh that's a good sign. Not getting a huge aroma, but the malt & hop oil juiciness is doing all the right things. This is balanced & dangerously clean tasting considering the ABV. May have squirted some of Yob's gear in at the end


----------



## madpierre06 (17/12/15)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> As a real Qlder returned from exile and a holder of #24 Madpierre06's cream Ale (top bloke and brewer), I reckon I'm an honorary temporary swap member.
> 
> Never had a cream Ale before.
> 
> ...


Hey LRG, thanks for the feedback. It's an updated version of a previous beer using Gladfields malt where I could, and a combo of Pac. Hallertau/Liberty and Columbus. Having a ayarn with ya the other day and this feedback has helped me tremendously, as I was saying I'm still learning how to put beers together. Glad you enjoyed it mate. This is likely to be the house beer, I'm thinking. It comes up nicely and very easy to drink.


----------



## lukiferj (17/12/15)

Heads up. No 6 might be slightly over carbed  so get it in the fridge as soon as you can. My bottles have swollen bigger and harder than... I expected.


----------



## madpierre06 (17/12/15)

lukiferj said:


> Heads up. No 6 might be slightly over carbed  so get it in the fridge as soon as you can. My bottles have swollen bigger and harder than... I expected.


That confirms my next taster.


----------



## antiphile (17/12/15)

Liam_snorkel said:


> 19. antiphile - Jonah Lomu American Style IPA ABV 7.4%-ish
> 
> yeah this is pretty juicy. Attractive clear golden-amber colour with a pinch of hop haze, oh that's a good sign. Not getting a huge aroma, but the malt & hop oil juiciness is doing all the right things. This is balanced & dangerously clean tasting considering the ABV. May have squirted some of Yob's gear in at the end
> 
> ...



I know I shouldn't be surprised, but the things I find most fascinating and helpful are the consistency of everyone's comments in the beers (not just mine). It really helps to get objective opinions that point the way to future iterations and improvements. It's really glaringly obvious from you all, I can safely push a lot of the hopping to much later in the boil (something up until recently I've had some reticence about).

And, I'm too stoopid to use hop extract, Liam. I'd end up putting in waaaay too much for sure. 

Thanks to you all. It's beginning to fell like a beery Christmas, da de dah, de dum...


----------



## madpierre06 (17/12/15)

*10. Antiphile Pale ESB - *Mate, loving this drop. Side by side with a Piefection Mongrel ( two pork snags separated by pulled pork and wrapped in lovely puff p[astry ) , nice level of bitterness and malty goodness, carbonation and lovely golden haze. Nothing over the top here, just a loverly, well balanced beer. :beerbang:


----------



## Liam_snorkel (17/12/15)

antiphile said:


> I know I shouldn't be surprised, but the things I find most fascinating and helpful are the consistency of everyone's comments in the beers (not just mine). It really helps to get objective opinions that point the way to future iterations and improvements. It's really glaringly obvious from you all, I can safely push a lot of the hopping to much later in the boil (something up until recently I've had some reticence about).
> 
> And, I'm too stoopid to use hop extract, Liam. I'd end up putting in waaaay too much for sure.
> 
> Thanks to you all. It's beginning to fell like a beery Christmas, da de dah, de dum...


did you dry-hop it at all? One good load (~2g/l) of hops in a loose bag a few days before bottling should do the trick.
It was delicious but maybe missing that big punch-in-the-nose (or Lomu right arm fend) aroma.


----------



## madpierre06 (17/12/15)

Liam_snorkel said:


> did you dry-hop it at all? One good load (~2g/l) of hops in a loose bag a few days before bottling should do the trick.
> It was delicious but maybe missing that big punch-in-the-nose (or Lomu right arm fend) aroma.


Are you talking about the fend he used on Mike Carling :lol:


----------



## antiphile (17/12/15)

I wouldn't be game to take on Mike Carling, but I can drop my Brunhilda (if she's looking the other way and doesn't know I'm there)!

Actually, Liam, it's quite funny I 'spose because I thought I'd gone out on a limb and really blasted it with a lot of dry hops (for me anyway). But, obviously not enough, and it couldn't hurt to move a fair amount of them from the earlier part of the boil to nearer the end.

Recipe: All Black's 2015 World Cup IPA
Brewer: antiphile
Asst Brewer:
Style: American IPA
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (39.0) Apperance: Clarity very good. Head retention good to very good. Carbonation ideal and long lasting. Colour amber to golden.

Flavour: Light to medium body, good balance for American IPA (IBU/SG=0.9). Moderately high bitterness, moderately high hop flavour, but moderately low hop aroma. High ABV masked by malt and hops. Very refreshing.

Suggestions: Good yeast choice for this style but consider slightly more late and dry hopping.


Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 63.66 l
Post Boil Volume: 56.16 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 50.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 52.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.065 SG
Estimated Color: 11.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 58.7 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 78.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 84.2 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
50.00 l Charlestown to Pale Ale Water 1 - 
18.01 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent 2 -  
8.57 g Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 3 - 
5.04 g Chalk (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 4 - 
1.20 g Baking Soda (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 5 - 
1.19 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 6 - 
4.50 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 7 34.9 % 
4.00 kg Pale Ale Malt (Muntons) (5.9 EBC) Grain 8 31.0 % 
0.75 kg Carahell (25.0 EBC) Grain 9 5.8 % 
0.75 kg Wheat Malt (BB) (3.9 EBC) Grain 10 5.8 % 
0.50 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 11 3.9 % 
0.25 kg Acidulated (Weyermann) (3.5 EBC) Grain 12 1.9 % 
0.15 kg Caramunich II (120.0 EBC) Grain 13 1.2 % 
35.00 g Magnum [12.70 %] - First Wort 120.0 min Hop 14 26.5 IBUs 
20.00 g Amarillo [9.20 %] - Boil 25.0 min Hop 15 6.3 IBUs 
15.00 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 25.0 min Hop 16 2.8 IBUs 
15.00 g Citra [12.00 %] - Boil 25.0 min Hop 17 6.2 IBUs 
10.00 g Centennial [10.00 %] - Boil 25.0 min Hop 18 3.4 IBUs 
10.00 g Simcoe [13.00 %] - Boil 25.0 min Hop 19 4.5 IBUs 
9.00 g Brewbrite (Boil 10.0 mins) Fining 20 - 
1.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Wyeast) (Boil 10.0 mins) Other 21 - 
20.00 g Amarillo [9.20 %] - Steep/Whirlpool 15. Hop 22 2.3 IBUs 
15.00 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Steep/Whirlpool 15.0 Hop 23 1.0 IBUs 
15.00 g Centennial [10.00 %] - Steep/Whirlpool Hop 24 1.8 IBUs 
15.00 g Citra [12.00 %] - Steep/Whirlpool 15.0 Hop 25 2.2 IBUs 
10.00 g Simcoe [13.00 %] - Steep/Whirlpool 15.0 Hop 26 1.6 IBUs 
1.0 pkg California Ale V (White Labs #WLP051) [3 Yeast 27 - 
1.50 kg LME Pilsen Light (Briess) (4.5 EBC) Extract 28 11.6 % 
0.50 kg Corn Sugar (Dextrose) (0.0 EBC) Sugar 29 3.9 % 
25.00 g Amarillo [9.20 %] - Dry Hop 4.0 Days Hop 30 0.0 IBUs 
25.00 g Citra [12.00 %] - Dry Hop 4.0 Days Hop 31 0.0 IBUs 
15.00 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Dry Hop 4.0 Days Hop 32 0.0 IBUs 
15.00 g Centennial [10.00 %] - Dry Hop 4.0 Days Hop 33 0.0 IBUs 
15.00 g Simcoe [13.00 %] - Dry Hop 4.0 Days Hop 34 0.0 IBUs 


Mash Schedule: My Mash
Total Grain Weight: 12.90 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash In Add 20.02 l of water at 59.4 C 53.0 C 20 min 
Sach 1 Add 8.82 l of water at 97.9 C 65.0 C 20 min 
Sach2 Add 2.07 l of water at 98.8 C 67.0 C 40 min 
Sach3 Add 6.75 l of water at 98.0 C 72.0 C 20 min 
Mash Out Decoct 6.40 l of mash and boil it 76.0 C 10 min 

Sparge: Fly sparge with 39.41 l water at 75.6 C
Notes:
------
14/10.15: Brew Eve
Pre-milling: Malt conditioned using 160 ml water for 11 kg grain; milled at 1.0 mm gap.
4 litre (3-step) starter WLP051 (Californian Ale V yeast prepared).
50 litres water prepared as per recipe; except for chalk (CaCO3) to be added at mash-in stage.

15/10/15: Brew Day
Too much sparge water. Finished with 50 litres into fermenter at 1.053 at 23:00 hours.
Aerated with pure oxygen (1 minute @ 1 litre/min)

16/10/15
Very active fermentation at 08:30 hours
Added 1.5 kg Briess Pilsen LME, and 500g dextrose (all dissolved in 3 litres of boiling water) to get OG of 1.063. Will need to adjust with more bittering/flavour/aroma hopping.

PS. The name change only came after I heard about Jonah's passing.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (17/12/15)

madpierre06 said:


> Are you talking about the fend he used on Mike Carling :lol:


hehe, and the rest of them.

RE hops Antiphile - for a US IPA I (personally) usually use about the same amount in a single (21 litre) batch. (so double the g/L). Mostly in the late hops (~8g/L). It might sound excessive but it's also delicious :icon_drool2:


----------



## luggy (17/12/15)

#20 bph87 hefeweizen

Sorry mate but mine is really undercarbed, poured with no head and has kind of a strange sweetness to it. Its fairly dark for a hefe too. Sorry mate but it wasnt very enjoyable


----------



## seehuusen (18/12/15)

Luggy's Hoppy Saison
A bit of haze, lots of classic saison flavours from that French saison yeast? Dry beer with a fair carbonation.

I really enjoyed it mate.
The only critique I've got is the name suggested hoppyness, and I didn't think it delivered that much in terms of hop aroma.

Liam's bretted saison, top drop mate. That level of Brett was perfect for my liking. I'll be spinning up the remaining third of the swap beer to harvest some funky yeast for a brew in a month or two 

Thanks for the drink 

Cheers,
Martin


----------



## Liam_snorkel (18/12/15)

Cheers Martin! :beer:


----------



## Parks (18/12/15)

24. madpierre06 - Longus Dongus Gladfields Cream Ale - *Ready to drink*

Such a lovely beer. Has far more malt character than any cream ale I've had before which may put it out of style a touch but whatever. I'm glad to hear this is going to be your house beer.

Great job mate.


----------



## angus_grant (18/12/15)

Will be saving Liam's dregs to spin up and dump in my barrel-aged saison early January. As well as dregs from Almanac sours I drink over holidays.

Thanks for the bugs Liam.


----------



## madpierre06 (18/12/15)

Note to self - save the dregs, gumby!!!


----------



## Parks (18/12/15)

Angus' Weiss guy - refreshing as ****, very lively but absolutely spot on for a hefe/wheat style.

TBH if you told me it was a cider I wouldn't question it with the level of acidity, crisp and dry


----------



## luggy (18/12/15)

seehuusen said:


> Luggy's Hoppy Saison
> A bit of haze, lots of classic saison flavours from that French saison yeast? Dry beer with a fair carbonation.
> 
> I really enjoyed it mate.
> ...


Pretty much summed up my thoughts on that beer seehuusen, I hopped it like I would a pale ale and gave it a generous dry hop but that yeast just wont play along and let the hops through. If I made it again id up the hops to an ipa level. Cheers for the feedback


----------



## madpierre06 (18/12/15)

*6. Lukiferj - A Gose in The Northern Sky*

Yep, it's a beer alright. First experience of the style, really enjoyed this 'un. Crisp, dry. Very easy to sup on, would have loved to have had this on a stinkin' hot, 36C Brissie arvo after mowing the yard.

:beerbang:


----------



## bulkalebrews (18/12/15)

19. Antiphile - Jonah Lomu American style IPA (Labelled #19; Bottled 6 Nov 15; ABV 7.4%-ish. OK to drink now)

Great beer man. Not overly hopped but it's very balanced. Really enjoying


----------



## bulkalebrews (18/12/15)

Followed by your Esb #10. Great beer!!


----------



## benken25 (20/12/15)

21. Seehuusen pale ale with smoked pineapple. Very nice mate the pineapple is right there in aroma and taste. Just a subtle hint of smoke. This beer has given me some ideas ☺


----------



## earle (20/12/15)

Ben's smoked pumpkin ale. Good smoke and pumpkin flavours. Good one mate.


----------



## Parks (20/12/15)

7. luggy: hoppy saison, vic secret &amp; citra and dry hopped with Amarillo. *Bottled on 3/12/15, give it a few weeks*

I'm getting a bit of Brett funk but it kinda works, it probably just lends away from my personal preference in a saison.

Still interesting and pleasant to drink.

:drinks:


----------



## fattox (21/12/15)

antiphile said:


> I had to put the swap beers aside for a few days because my driving style means everything gets shaken up a bit. Or a lot. OK, like a mikshake. But I have to say all of the beers on tap over the weekend were just bloody sensational. There's 2 I have to highlight that I just really loved.
> 
> One being the farm dam sediment (I think it was called heady topper) that was just sensationally hoppy and very moreish. The other (which surprised me 'cos I couldn't believe someone would be so stupid to do such a moronic thing) was the coffee pilsner. Amazingly good and certainly not a combination I would have ever thought would be drinkable. But it just worked and was truly beautiful.
> 
> Well done everyone.


Just getting back to read through the thread and you're right, heady topper is the one. I'm quite happy to share the recipe, if anyone wants. The malt bill is basic as but the hop bill is intense. It's probably the 4th time I've done it and it's always been sensational, the Vermont Ale yeast from the yeast bay makes a huge difference compared to Wyeast American 2 or US05 as I've tested both and found it superior. Shoot me a pm if you want the recipe and be prepared to spend $$ on hops


----------



## antiphile (21/12/15)

A bit more info on the recipe would be great, because I need to work out how to get such a great hop flavour. I'm particularly interested in the hop schedule which I'm assuming has a big emphasis on whirlpool as well as dry hopping.

And I'm really sorry I listened to Parks (?). I took him literally when he said it would be wise to use condoms with you, but after the third try I'll admit there was a lot more sensation without them.


----------



## madpierre06 (21/12/15)

fattox said:


> Just getting back to read through the thread and you're right, heady topper is the one. I'm quite happy to share the recipe, if anyone wants. The malt bill is basic as but the hop bill is intense. It's probably the 4th time I've done it and it's always been sensational, the Vermont Ale yeast from the yeast bay makes a huge difference compared to Wyeast American 2 or US05 as I've tested both and found it superior. Shoot me a pm if you want the recipe and be prepared to spend $$ on hops


Mate, the aromas from your '3 shades of green' was sensational. Been looking around, and managed to score a vial of the Vermont before it all sprinted out the door. And yeah...the coffee pils was a surprising lovely little treat.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (21/12/15)

15. ciderman - Best Bitter 4.4% 29ibu

Low carbonation, balanced slightly chewy caramel malt. Bang on!


----------



## Ciderman (21/12/15)

Good range of beers so far. I really enjoyed #10 ESB and #16 Belgian Pale. Can't say I got much of the Belgian Yeast in #16, tasted quite clean almost like an American amber ale. Loved it though and the ESB really made my beer of similar style look pedestrian. 

#8 and #13 APA styles quite over carbed but enjoyable. #17 was flat as pancake. Threw on the carbonator cap and it turned out pretty good.


----------



## fattox (22/12/15)

antiphile said:


> A bit more info on the recipe would be great, because I need to work out how to get such a great hop flavour. I'm particularly interested in the hop schedule which I'm assuming has a big emphasis on whirlpool as well as dry hopping.
> 
> And I'm really sorry I listened to Parks (?). I took him literally when he said it would be wise to use condoms with you, but after the third try I'll admit there was a lot more sensation without them.


I've replied to the Frenchman but I figure there's probably a few chasing it -

23 litre batch size @ 81% brewhouse efficiency
1.073 OG
1.012 FG
134 theoretical IBU
5.8kg Pearl or other British pale. Pearl is what they use but I've done it with Maris Otter and Golden Promise to equal success
160g carared
400g Demerara sugar 
50g choc wheat if you're a fuckin idiot like me and graciously accepted 3kg to use

Mash appropriately for a 1.012ish finishing gravity

Hops:
36.5 IBU magnum @ 60
28 IBU simcoe at 30
Steep - at flameout, throw in 26.8g each of Apollo, cascade, centennial, simcoe and Columbus. Probably in some sort of hop bag, maybe two to get better surface exposure. Initiate chilling, whirlpool, and steep the hops for half an hour.
Ferment at 18 starting with Vermont ale, ramp to 23 over a week or so. Once you're at 1.020 or so, throw 28.4g each of Apollo, centennial and chinook, and 56.8g of simcoe at it for 4-5 days max. Cold crash to clear hops, unlike me, and rack into a keg or bottle prime to 2.5vol


----------



## fattox (22/12/15)

Also my swap beer is ready to go. Gose alright too. A bit more citrus from the coriander than I'd have liked but still wicked impressed with it


----------



## seehuusen (22/12/15)

I had you gose yesterday, you brew a freakin delicious drop of beer imo. As you noted, a bit more citrus, compared to the other gose in the swap (only 2 I've ever had).
I really enjoyed these two beers, will have to attempt my own gose soon!

Hope people enjoyed my beer, what with it being essentially a Hawaiian pizza in a bottle LOL

Thanks to all for their beers, been a fair few crackers in this swap again.
Brewing levels are very high in SEQ


----------



## madpierre06 (22/12/15)

*4. Earle - cascade amber ale* - *(READY)*

Gee, this was a top drop mate. Really enjoyed it, heaps of body malty juices, and enough hoppiness to satisfy. Definitely shekel worthy. Sitting in the glass next to PET bottle, colours were identical.

*7. luggy: hoppy saison, vic secret &amp; citra and dry hopped with Amarillo. (20 December)*

I'm not sure what I was looking for here, but whatever it was, it was really easy to drink. I find that I do enjoy a saison without understanding the nuances (big word of the day) peculiar to the style. Very enjoyable and wouldn't be taking this back for a refund.

*13. Nick B - APAish thing*. *(READY)*

A nice beer*. *Hit the spot for this bloke. Went down easy on a hot day. Good body to it, an enjoyable Pale Ale.

*16. Parks - Belgian Pale Ale* *(READY)*

Again, repeat comment from above regarding style nuances and such. But damn I enjoyed thiis one Troy. 

*20. BPH87 - Hefeweizen *- *(16 December)*

Umm, a long day by the time I got to this one. Not as 'soft' or pale as I expect with my wheaties, but as a standalone beer fitting it's own style characteristics, 'tweren't a bad drop mate.

*22. Aydos - Galaxy Pale Ale* *(READY)*

I enjoyed it.....Pale'ish and ale'ish, it was easy to drink.


----------



## benken25 (23/12/15)

To anyone that hasn't had mine yet it might be worth degassing the bottle. They seem the be a bit over carbed


----------



## Parks (23/12/15)

3. Liam_Snorkel - black brett saison *(13 December)* - give it a week or so to fully carb up)

One word - yum.

More words - delightfully interesting. Brett character is light and blends awesomely with the roast. Medium body with a medium sweet-dry finish that shows some solid pepper and a little tartness as the malt fades.
I possibly get some chilli too but could be just the pepper. This beer appeals to me as a stout, a porter, a soured beer and a spiced beer - something for everyone.

I would love you to save some for next year's comps but then again just drink it :chug: :beerbang:


----------



## fattox (24/12/15)

seehuusen said:


> I had you gose yesterday, you brew a freakin delicious drop of beer imo. As you noted, a bit more citrus, compared to the other gose in the swap (only 2 I've ever had).
> I really enjoyed these two beers, will have to attempt my own gose soon!
> 
> Hope people enjoyed my beer, what with it being essentially a Hawaiian pizza in a bottle LOL
> ...


Thanks mate! My last swap beer is good to go as well, the imperial dark lager/Baltic porter.


----------



## earle (24/12/15)

21. Seehuusen - Pineapple Torpedo - Pale Ale w. Wood Roasted Pineapple in secondary. Bottled 3/12/15, give it 3 weeks.

Wow, this time s a really interesting beer. Getting a real pineapple tang from it. It depends not get much smoke but there is a richness there as evidence of the roasting caramelising the fruit sugars. Yum


----------



## fattox (24/12/15)

Earle - cascade amber ale - pretty solid. Normally not a fan of the style as some are underattenuated or overly sweet, but this is spot on. Well balanced with the cascade. Solid effort mate


----------



## earle (24/12/15)

Thanks mate. Do you even know Amber ales?


----------



## bulkalebrews (26/12/15)

Drinking 8.kegs- Galaxy/Marris smash. It's a bit over carbed but it's very sessionable. Thanks mate


----------



## fattox (26/12/15)

View attachment 85784


Put down no. 21, the pineapple torpedo - spot on. Mirroring what Ben said, great beer.




Currently into no. 20 - BPH87's Hefeweizen. Probably a bit dark for the style, lacking the head traditionally seen in the style but the taste is good. Maybe a tad underattenuated or under carbed. Overall still quite drinkable and I'm enjoying it, but yeah, maybe just not quite to the style.


----------



## luggy (26/12/15)

#2 Fattox's dickbutt gose
Really enjoyed it, nice and tart getting a lot of lemon and there is a subtle hint of of salt. Very refreshing, the one I had I reckon if it had a bit more spritz to it it would've made it perfect. Great beer mate


----------



## Ciderman (28/12/15)

Well had most of them now... Really enjoyed the two smoked beers, #21 Pineapple and #23 Manuka. Great line up and of everything I'll probably brew a Gose after trying two in the swap. I did prefer Lukifer over Fattox but they were both great. 


Only have #1, #18 and #20 to go...


----------



## Aydos (29/12/15)

3. Liam_Snorkel - black brett saison

Bloody good beer mate, has a real woody aroma and a hint of funkiness. The flavour is clean and subtle, not too much from the saison and the brett isn't over powering either. Very well balanced beer that I could have done with more bottles of.


----------



## angus_grant (29/12/15)

15. Ciderman - Best Bitter 4.4%

Finding it hard to describe the aroma. Very faint earthiness is the best I can do. 

Getting nice level of hops and some lingering toffee maybe. 

Nice beer to end a pretty hectic day looking after kids camping. 

View attachment 85811


----------



## angus_grant (29/12/15)

I


----------



## madpierre06 (30/12/15)

*19. antiphile - Jonah Lomu American style IPA (READY)* -

A real smack between the eyes, this one. Didn't have the end end hoppiness I was expecting that smacks your tastebuds into next week....more like a piece of 4 x 2 across the ribs. I really enjoyed this one mate. Lovely drop.

*23. Ballantyne - something smoked (27 December)* -

This was different. Smoked tells my eyes that I'm gonna be looking at a dark beer, but what I saw was a wheatie that could have been poured over some spare ribs. Really enjoyed it.


----------



## angus_grant (30/12/15)

Aydan Rogers galaxy pale ale. 
I would expect passionfruit from galaxy as the 2 times I have used it have been keg hopping in a pale ale. 
It's almost like a gentle sour. Wonder if my bottle was infected?
Really enjoying it nonetheless.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (30/12/15)

Last night I had Fattox's Dickbutt Gose
Tasted a bit like lemon powerade if they fermented it and added some coriander. Infinitely refreshing.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (30/12/15)

And earlier today I had Luggy's hoppy saison.
Tropical fruit salad beer with some peppery yeast attitude. Also very drinkable.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (30/12/15)

21. Seehuusen - Pineapple Torpedo - Pale Ale w. Wood Roasted Pineapple
Sweet fruity aroma, flavour is fruity but dry and I'm not sure if I'm imagining it but there's some kind of woody tannic aspect to the bitterness. Complex but still subtle enough to smash, and the head retention & lacing game is strong. Nice one Martin! 
Edit: once it warmed up I got some smoke in the aroma which completed the woody flavours, bloody delicious.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (30/12/15)

BenKen's smoked pumpkin XXXX clone grub ale. 
Borderline schlenkerla aroma, flavour follows with sweet malt and more smoke, without being chewy. Meringue-like foam stability is making the stupidly high carbonation hard to deal with but I managed to fill a pint. Five stars.


----------



## angus_grant (31/12/15)

24. madpierre06 - Longus Dongus Gladfields Cream Ale

Had this in the middle of a poker game last night so not the fullest notes. 

Head retention was strong and nicely carbonated. Had a pleasing creamy mouthful. 

Really enjoyable beer. Could happily drink a few in a row.


----------



## fattox (31/12/15)

13. Nicks APA thing - carbonation seems a touch high, bottle was more swollen than Liam's member, bit funky but still drinkable. Maybe infected


----------



## angus_grant (31/12/15)

Liam's black saison. 
Aroma is funky, taste is funky but a gentle roasty saison after-taste. Maybe stout after-taste. 
Dregs being saved for my saison barrel in early January.
"Saison avec infection de snorlax"
Will watch movie in new year.


----------



## angus_grant (31/12/15)

Benny Lugg's hoppy saison. 
Label broken so I fixed it. 
Getting nice hops in aroma and taste. 
After taste is classic saison yeasty goodness.


----------



## angus_grant (31/12/15)

Ben Kendall's smoked pumpkin ale 
Absolutely bags of smoke in the aroma. 
Awesome lacing on the glass. 
Great smoke flavour as well. 
Really enjoying this.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (31/12/15)

Ballantynebrew's manuka rauch. 
Like pacific ale except with smoke instead of hops. Tasty & smashable


----------



## Liam_snorkel (3/1/16)

24. madpierre06 - Longus Dongus Gladfields Cream Ale
Soz I had to lay this one down for a bit to get it chilled and got some sediment in it. 
High carbonation, aroma is light muddled yeastifruitiness. Tastes of lightly toasted malt and yeast and some zesty fruit. Balanced bitterness, goes down easy. I think I preferred the biggus dickus version from a year ago but that might be because I didn't pour the sediment in then. Good stuff


----------



## madpierre06 (4/1/16)

Liam_snorkel said:


> 24. madpierre06 - Longus Dongus Gladfields Cream Ale
> Soz I had to lay this one down for a bit to get it chilled and got some sediment in it.
> High carbonation, aroma is light muddled yeastifruitiness. Tastes of lightly toasted malt and yeast and some zesty fruit. Balanced bitterness, goes down easy. I think I preferred the biggus dickus version from a year ago but that might be because I didn't pour the sediment in then. Good stuff
> 
> ...


Cheers mate. The changing to the Gladfields did make a difference to the end result, I felt that it gave my Longus Dongus more of a malty backbone, whereas my Biggus Dikkus was more spritzy.

*2. Fattox Dickbutt Gose*

What the other blokes said, really. A nice balance twixt the primary players, an easy and enjoyable beer mate.


----------



## seehuusen (4/1/16)

Today I bottled a dry irish stout I'd made over Christmas.
Not having a second stirbar for my bug production, i was contemplating what to do with Liam_Snorkel's brett infested beer, introducing "The Snorkeling Irishman" 

Will taste this in a few month's time 

Ps. Decanted off the remaining beer, which had a delicious dark berry note to it mmmmm


----------



## madpierre06 (8/1/16)

*11. Angus - Weisse Guy, eh.*

Spritzy lemon salt-lick in a glass. Bulk carbed, holds a beautiful fluffy white head all the way, very, very easy to drink and one I would happily throw a few gold doubloons for on a regular basis over the summer season. LOved this one mate, top drop.


----------



## madpierre06 (13/1/16)

*1. Benken25 - smoked pumpkin*

Hmmm, different. Big bodied, could pick up the pumpkin there, but for me the most striking aspect was aroma in the glass. All I got was a pouch of Bank tobacco, which was a favourite back in the day ( 14 years gone now) when I was on the durries. Fresh, smoky aromatic, ready to roll. Even got my missus to have a whiff, she thought likewise. Massively carbed, and got a bit more alcohol warmth as it warmed in the glass without losing the body punch. To me it seemed well balanced, just taste-wise not something I would go out of my way for.


----------



## madpierre06 (15/1/16)

madpierre06 said:


> *1. Benken25 - smoked pumpkin*
> 
> Hmmm, different. Big bodied, could pick up the pumpkin there, but for me the most striking aspect was aroma in the glass. All I got was a pouch of Bank tobacco, which was a favourite back in the day ( 14 years gone now) when I was on the durries. Fresh, smoky aromatic, ready to roll. Even got my missus to have a whiff, she thought likewise. Massively carbed, and got a bit more alcohol warmth as it warmed in the glass without losing the body punch. To me it seemed well balanced, just taste-wise not something I would go out of my way for.


Given that when I first had this one it was my fourth bottle for the day, so recapped with half contents still in the bottle. Open the balance today for lunch with a spicy spag bol jaffle...,.met with a massive hiss so it obviously brings it's own carb cap, and tasted completely different when drunk with the spicy food. A fantastic combo with the spicy food mate.


----------



## fattox (17/1/16)

Liam's Black Brett saison. Coffee, chocolate and a touch of funk on the nose, looks black as the ace of spades with a nice head (unlike the drongo that brewed it). Big hit of funk on the front end, bit of other dark malt related business as the funk fades out. Not a bad effort at all mate, enjoying it.


----------



## fattox (24/1/16)

No. 19 - Phil's ipa - hop character has faded a bit, probably due to my storage time. Malt character is ******* phenomenal!! Loving this, would make for a great English bitter base!


----------



## fattox (29/1/16)

23 - Ballantyne's Manuka rauch. Not a bad drop, but I got a bit of diacetyl. Also, personal taste but more smoke would be good. Ben has ruined my smoke receptors


----------



## angus_grant (5/2/16)

Being an obedient little swapper. As per label it is 05/02/2016
Think the cap may have slightly failed. Slightly down on carb. 
But the flavours are still rampaging. Nice dark fruit cherry flavours and saison after-zing. 
Worth waiting for!!!


----------



## madpierre06 (24/2/16)

*21. Seehuusen - Pineapple Torpedo - Pale Ale w. Wood Roasted Pineapple in secondary*

A nice drop, probably left it too long as whatever 'napple was there was barely noticeable, with the woodie portion of the addition taking precedence. having said that, this was no less enjkoyable though. A good solid Pale Ale.


----------



## madpierre06 (24/2/16)

*18. Dan Barrington - Black Cherry Saison *

Lovely beer. As it warmed in the glass more of the saison style came through, a little more tart, and the cherry sat in the back very nicely, for me. A beautiful deep cherry black coloured tinge in the bottom of the glass in the style of the '70 Chevelle.


----------



## seehuusen (25/2/16)

Wow, I can't believe there were still a bottle left out there haha, glad you liked it mate


----------



## fattox (30/4/16)

Just cracked into Barro's black cherry saison amidst some quite intense theoretical engine physics calculations. The joys of electives at uni hey?

Bloody corker. I'm always super hesitant on a beer that says it does 3 things but this delivered quite well. I have doubts it would do well at a competition due to the ambiguity of what makes a black saison with cherry, but I thoroughly enjoyed the beer! Solid effort


----------

